# Mefos und Spökets



## Reverend Mefo (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe mich heute bei der steifen Brise (leider) wirkungslos in die Eckernförder Bucht gestellt, was ja bei der Jagd auf die Silberlinge leider nicht so selten ist. Kein Nachläufer, kein Anzupfer...seis drum.

Ich habe darüberhinaus meine Vorbehalte gegenüber Küstenwobblern abgebaut und bin zum ersten mal mit einem Spöket auf die Pirsch gegangen, der mich beim Auswerfen erstmal unheimlich erstaunt hat, besonders bei dem Wind. Der kam jedenfalls deutlich weiter als ein gleichschwerer Jensen Tobis, und ich habe mich ein wenig verguckt in das kleine Pummelchen...

Nichts desto trotz macht so ein Spöket ja im Wasser weniger Action als ein "herkömmlicher" Blinker, so dass ich mir nach kurzer Zeit nicht ganz sicher war, ob eine relativ schnelle Köderführung wie bei einem Hansen das richtige ist.

Die Dorschangler schwören ja auf Jiggen mit dem Spöket, aber ich will damit eher auf Mefos aus, und bei jiggen denke ich da auch eher an BB oder Kutter...

Wäre froh, wenn Ihr mich an Euren Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen könnt.

#h
Petri Heil,

The Rev


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Der Spöket hat die langweiligste Aktion aller Mefoköder. Er ist teuer. Das einzige was er gut kann ist fliegen.

Der Spöket ist für mich einer der schlechtesten Mefoköder überhaupt.

Uli


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

finde ich auch. ich habe mit dem kleinen spöki noch nie was gefangen und schon alle verschenkt. der große in 22g fliegt lange nicht so gut wie der kleine. nur der große in 28g ist brauchbar, fliegt gut und bringt fisch. meine meinung zum spöketwahn.

leise, still und heimlich hat sich der hier in mein herz geschlichen, falkfish gno und sein schlanker bruder snaps. am ende ein cirkle hoock in größe 2 statt des drillings.


----------



## MefoProf (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Hallo,

ich hab mit dem Kleinen schon gefangen :vik:. Das war aber zu einer Sternstunde, als die Fische auf jeden Köder gebissen haben, den man ihnen präsentierte .

Ansonsten kann ich auch nicht viel gutes über die Spökets sagen. Ich werde definitiv keinen mehr kaufen, da sie in meinen Augen einfach viel zu teuer sind. Da gibt es unzählige bessere Köder zu einem besseren Preis.

Zur Führung des Spöket: Ich hab den ganz normal rangekurbelt, allerdings immer mal wieder kleine Spinnstops eingelegt, wie ich es häufig mache. Ansonsten geht zumindest der kleine Spöket ja wie ein Strich durchs Wasser (gibt allerdings noch mehr bekannte und fängige  Mefoköder die diese no action haben).


----------



## Aalsucher (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Hallo  The Rev,war am Samstag mit zwei Arbeitskollegen den ganzen Tag in der Eckernförder Bucht.Ein Kollege hatte 2 kleine Mefo's,sonst ging garnichst.Zu dem Spöket kann ich sagen,den hab ich den halben Tag gefischt(schwarz/rot 18Gr.)Läuft wie ein Strich durchs Wasser.Kein Eigenleben,dann lieber einen Stripper.Viel mehr Leben.....
Gruß von Stefan
aus Stade


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Weiß nicht was ihr alle habt , Hab auf keinen anderen Köder auch nur annähernd soviel gefangen wie auf den Spöket  (der kleine in 18gr) .
Fang mit den teilen einiges mehr als zu den zeiten wo ich nur mit Blinker gefischt habe .
(Und in meiner Box hab ich vom Gladsax über Kinetic Salty bis zum Stripper ziehmlich viel auswahl und die hängen auch alle regelmäßig am Band , meistens aber erfolglos ...)


Liegt vielleicht auch daran das ich eine der wenigen Stellen befische wo es eben doch auf Wurfweite ankommt ?!?!

Köderführung ist simpel einfach mit ordentlich tempo einholen und zwischendurch immermal sacken lassen .


----------



## Mefospezialist (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Der Spöket hat sich einfach nur zum Kultköder gemausert, es wird so viel damit gefangen weil er auch mehr gefischt wird, heute sieht man Angler die den ganzen Tag mit dem Spöket fischen und dann auch Ihre Fische fangen.
Ich denke aber würden eben so viele einen Blinker (wie auch immer er heißen mag) fischen würden, dann würden Sie damit genau so viele Fische fangen wie mit dem Spöket.

Aber eines kann ich sagen, getwitcht fängt der kleine Spöket in 10 bzw 18gr. fette Barsche :vik:

Mein Mefoköder ist definitiv der Thor gefolgt vom Snaps aber auch ich habe immer zwei drei Spökets dabei, die finden zwar nur selten den weg an meinen Karabiner aber wenigstens fische ich dann mit dem Gefühl einen Kultköder in der Box zu haben #6

Grüße aus Rüsselsheim


----------



## Ned Flanders (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Seit ungefähr vier Jahren freu ich mich am schönsten Fischen auf den schönsten Fisch am besten Gewässer, meistens bin ich auf Fünen oder auf Aero unterwegs. Gerade in den ersten zwei Jahren wurde mir der Spöket ans Herz gelegt. Was soll ich sagen, als Mefo-Novize ist man für jeden Tipp dankbar und kauft, wie geheißen.
Unterm Strich habe ich jetzt so rund 10 Spökets, die bei mir nur noch in Zeiten der absoluten Verzweiflung ans Gerät kommen, wenn also gar nichts beißt oder hinterherschwänzelt. Hat aber auch noch nie geholfen, auf den Spöket gab es noch nicht einen Fisch. 
Klar, Weitwurfgranaten sind sie, das ist keine Frage. Aber das Argument zieht bei mir kaum, da ich die meisten Fischkontakte in einer Entfernung habe, die ich auch mit der Fliege hätte erreichen können  und ich glaube nicht, dass all diese Fische erstmal 20 Meter hinterhergeschwommen sind.
Fazit für mich: Für all das Geld, was ich für Spökets rausgetan habe, hätte ich mir lieber den Witch in Variatonen leisten sollen. Mein Köder Nr. 1 in Silbergrau, 20 Gramm.    
Glück Auf,
Ned


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Der Spöket funzt bei mir prima auf Dorsch, aber auf Mefo?

Nee, eigentlich gar nicht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## mot67 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

moin,
hab den spöket lange vergeblich gefischt, hab dann früher oder später immer wieder nen hansen flash rangehängt.
bis auf letztes frühjahr, wo ich einen doppelschlag(44+63) in 5 minuten auf sehr schnell geführten schwarz-roten 18gr spöket verbuchen konnte.

in meinen nun gut 10 jahren meerforellenangelei bin ich grade in den letzten jahren zu dem schluss gekommen, 
dass es ziemlich egal ist, was man an die schnur baumelt. 
wichtig ist, dass die fische am jagen sind, dann gehen sie auf fast alles. 
fliegen und spirolino klammer ich hier mal aus, damit kann man auch mal ne launische 
und beissfaule diva überlisten.

wir fahren einmal im jahr mit 5 mann nach dk, beangeln dann zumindest "unseren" strandabschnitt oft alle zusammen, 
wenn gefangen wird fangen die verschiedensten köder, denn fast alle haben einen anderen lieblingsköder. 
meiner is der hansen flash 16gr, weil ich eben mit dem meine ersten forellen fangen konnte, 
und er mich bis heute nie enttäuscht hat.

es gibt ihn einfach nicht, den ultimativen köder.


----------



## Stefan6 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Ich hab letztes Jahr meine ersten 3 Mefos mit dem Spöket gefangen und eine Mefo im Drill verloren#6(War genau 5 mal los auf Mefo):m


----------



## fischlandmefo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Moin,Moin ich habe mit dem Spöki in 18 gr. schon gefangen ,aber immer nur in auffälligen Farben, bei gedeckten Farben hat es dagegen noch nie geklappt! Deshalb hängt bei mir meistens ein Hansen Fight in 24gr. dran in grün/ weiss! Ich habe schon erlebt das an einem Strandabschnitt dicht nebeneinander auf drei unterschiedliche Köder gefangen wurde.Das waren :Spöki in silbergrau ; Hansen Fight in Blau/Weiss ;Hansen Flash Schwarz/Rot. Also ich  fische aber doch am liebsten mit einem ordentlichen Blech!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## magnus12 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Moin!

bin ganz platt über soviel Erfolglosigkeit mit meinem Lieblingsköder. ;+
Der Spöket ist der einzige Köder, der mir regelmäßig nach einem oder mehreren Anfassern auf Blinker nach einem Köderwechsel einen Fisch ans Band bringt. 
Vor ca.4 Wochen hat mir ein weisser Spöki 3 Fische an den Haken gebracht, während 6 andere Angler leider leer ausgingen(s. Fangmeldungen). Alle 3 mit jeweils 1h und mehreren hundert Metern Abstand, kein spontanes Beißgetümmel am Hot-Spot. 

Einmal hatte ich nach dem Auswurf ein ca. 10sekündiges Rollenproblem, und als ich wieder Schnurkontakt hatte, hing eine 55er Forelle dran. Die hat das Ding nach dem Auswurf regelrecht gefressen. Gibt es einen anderen Wobbler mit rasselnder, wackelnder Spinn-Stopp-Aktion? Ich kenne Keinen.  
Nur bei hohen Wellen bleibt der Spöki trocken, da muß ein Blinker her. 

Andererseits habe ich mit dem Stripper noch keinen Schwanz gefangen, liegt warscheinlich daran, dass man neue Köder erst dann ausprobiert, wenn eh kein Fisch da ist. 

Bei nochmaligem Lesen der Postings ist mir aufgefallen, dass Kochtoppangler gut fängt, wobei er schnell führt und Spinnstops macht. 
Ned fängt nicht mit Spöki und angelt lieber den Witch. Ich selbst  habe den gerade geschenkt bekommen und wieder ganz weit weg gepackt, weil er bei meiner Köderführung (Schnell!) immer an die Oberfläche kommt.  Mefoprof ist auch nicht begeistert und schreibt an anderer Stelle, dass er nicht gern beim Fischen weiterwatet, da ihm dann die Köderführung zu schnell wird. 

Fazit für mich: Spöki ist kein Köder für Freunde der gemächlichen Köderführung. Der Köder muß halt auch zum Anlger und dessen Rollenübersetzung passen.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Hi Leute, danke für die lebhafte Diskussion und die vielen Beiträge, na da hab ich ja was losgetreten...

Leider scheinen hier viele meinen ersten Eindruck zu bestätigen, dass der Spöki wie ein Stück Seegras durchs Wasser zieht, wenn er nicht mit Tempo 180 geführt wird. Schade, dabei flog der soo gut. Und da ich beim Meerforellenangeln Dorsche allenfalls als Beifang begrüßen will und die Barsche sich in der Osse auch nicht gerade in Massen aufhalten, muss er wohl an den wenigen Tagen, an denen ich mich für ein par Stunden vom Windelwechseln loseisen kann, in der Box bleiben. R.I.P Spöki, wir hätten Freunde werden können 

Wünsch Euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg in der kommenden Saison mit welchem Blechle oder Plastikle auch immer.

@aalsucher, war auch mit 18g rot weiss auffe Pirsch, aber wie gesagt, hab nicht mal nen Grönländer gesehen.

PS: Das lenkt jetzt zwar mächtig ab, aber ich hatte in den 80ern mal ein ähnliches Problem mit der Obermegahype-Hechtköder Big S, der mir in jahrelangem häufigen Einsatz (aufgrund des Hypes und des hohen Anschaffungswertes) nicht einen einzigen Biss beschert hat.


----------



## fischlandmefo (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Aber der Spöki in 18 gr wackelt doch ganz ordentlich? Also so ruhig wie ein Stück Seegras....nö finde ich nicht! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Robi Hobi (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

#h#h

Also ich kann nicht über den Spöket Meckern!

Bin zwar nicht so oft am Wasser wie manch anderer hier, und kann daher auch nicht von vielen Fangerfolgen berichten, aber die meisten hatte ich auf Spöki´s, 18gr.!#6

Das mit den grellen Farben kann ich nur bestätigen.
Und gerade in der kalten Jahreszeit, gingen die grellen Farben ganz ordentlich.
Da führe ich eh den Köder nicht so schnell und finde das der Spöket super läuft.

Mit dem Stripper (angepriesene Wunderwaffe|kopfkrat)
hatte ich noch keinen Erfolg!

Und zum Witch kann ich nur sagen, dass das 30gr. Modell der Einzige ist, der nicht so schnell hochkommt.
Mit dem habe ich sogar schon vom Boot aus gefangen!:vik:


M.f.G. Robi Hobi


----------



## Rosi (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Ich habe den Spöket Kula jetzt ein Weilchen gefischt und bin zum selben Ergebnis gekommen wie vor einem Jahr.
Er ist zwar schwerer und fliegt noch besser, doch leider haben die Hersteller seinen wahren Wert immer noch nicht berücksichtigt oder nicht erkannt. So ein unbewegliches Schwebeteil ist kein Meerforellenköder, auch wenn sich das besser verkauft.

Dafür kann er hervorragend knapp über Grund gefischt werden. Sachte und langsam, genau richtig für suchende Dorsche. Man kann regelrecht den Boden damit erforschen, ihn mal höher und mal langsamer laufen lassen. Der Kula ist aus Kunststoff, er sinkt sehr bedächtig, der Dorsch hat Zeit ihn zu finden.

Deshalb darf auf keinen Fall ein Drilling dran sein, das kann der Angler nicht riskieren, sein Kula wäre sofort irgendwo fest. 

An den Kula gehört ein großer Haken mit Krautschutz. Gut wäre ein Haken mit Auftrieb, der schwebend nach dem Körper einsinkt, wie in einer Welle. Man brauchte nur ein Stück Foam auf den Haken binden. ( Träum )


----------



## Frostbeule (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Hallo an Alle!
Also ich finde den Spöket auch nicht so berauschend,die Wurfweite ist zwar beachtlich aber ansonsten ist der Lauf eher bescheiden. Anders bei dem fast baugleichen Vicke-Wobbler, mit dem 15g Modell habe ich schon sehr gut gefangen, fliegt auch ohne zu flattern und hat meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr Aktion als der kleine Spöket 18g.
#h


----------



## Steffen23769 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Zum neuen Kula kann ich folgendes sagen:

- Laufverhalten besser/intensiver als der "normale" Spöket.
- Wurfweite quasi "unbeschreiblich" 
- Leider nur in 22 und 26 Gramm zu bekommen.
- der 26 Grämmer geht zu schnell nach unten, somit eher für tiefes Wasser
  geeignet.
- Vom Boot aus sind damit hier auf der Insel schon MeFos gefangen
  worden.
- Auf jeden Fall ein super Dorschköder.
- Leider schweineteuer 


Für mich mein neuer Dorschwoobbler Nr. 1, für MeFo bleibe ich bei Gno, Snaps und Pilgrim.


----------



## Mefo23 (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Kann nicht wirklich sagen das der Spöket schlechter fängt als ein anderer köder. 
Habe mit ihnen schon viele Fische überlisten, aber genauso auch mit anderen. Wenn dann Fische ich den 18g weiss/rot oder blau(mit roten Pkten) oder schwarz(mit roten Pkten). Meine Größte hat auf den weissen mit roten Kopf gebissen(auch 18gr.), war 12 Pfund schwer.:q
Sonst fische ich den Thor oder nen Snaps, aber auch hansen Flash, alles was an die 5-25gr. Spinnrute passt.|rolleyes


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

ey reverend mefo (schnuckel :q ) übernächsten samstag gehts wieder los hast du zeit :vik:
der spörket ist geil in rot schwarz #6mein kollege hatte schöne dorsche damit gefangen :vik:und eine geile 53cm mefo 
und das beim jiggen #6
das heißt wenn die silberlinge am fressen sind :q kannst du den alles vors maul schmeißen die nehmen den köder voll |supergri
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Zum neuen Kula kann ich folgendes sagen:
> 
> - Laufverhalten besser/intensiver als der "normale" Spöket.
> - Wurfweite quasi "unbeschreiblich"
> ...


hallo ich habe den neuen heute auch gesehen im laden 
der kostes 7,45 bis 7,99 euro das ist schweine teuer finde ich :v
im einkauf kostet der schon 5euro #q wenn du so ein in den blasen tank hämmerst :q und abreist dann wird man richtig böse |supergri
lg andre


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ey reverend mefo (schnuckel :q ) übernächsten samstag gehts wieder los hast du zeit :vik:


übernächstes? is das um den 14 rum?

Wo wolltser denn hin?


----------



## Rosi (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Frostbeule schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle!
> Also ich finde den Spöket auch nicht so berauschend,die Wurfweite ist zwar beachtlich aber ansonsten ist der Lauf eher bescheiden. Anders bei dem fast baugleichen Vicke-Wobbler, mit dem 15g Modell habe ich schon sehr gut gefangen, fliegt auch ohne zu flattern und hat meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr Aktion als der kleine Spöket 18g.
> #h


 
Hi Frostbeule, zwischen den Dingern (Falkfish Spöket/Vicke Original) gibt es keinen weiteren Unterschied, außer daß die Rasselgeräusche anders sind.


----------



## 23buster23 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Ich sag nur die Banjo Elritze ist der Killer für dicke Mefos die zuppelt auch ordentlich durchs Wasser, da kannst Spöket vergessen. 
Nun mal ernsthaft zum Spöket:
Ich denke man kann nen Spöket auch so führen das er taumelt, ausbricht. Nur macht er das halt net von allein.
Wenn man natürlich nur monoton kurbelt und dabei den Blick auf die Natur schweifen lässt und träumt. Sieht er schon langweilig geführt aus im Wasser. Aber ob das nun unbedingt so viel schlimmer ist?
Bin kein Fisch.
Vielleicht mögen die das auch ab und an mal 
allseits gegen die Regel "Wir brauchen bewegung unter Wasser."


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Es gibt wenige Wobbler oder Blinker, die ich mir noch kaufen würde. War mal ein Löffel oder eine Gabel von Sperrmüll.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Es gibt wenige Wobbler oder Blinker, die ich mir noch kaufen würde. War mal ein Löffel oder eine Gabel von Sperrmüll.




Sieht ziemlich Top aus Deine Selbstbauflunder |wavey:

Rispetto!


----------



## xfishbonex (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> übernächstes? is das um den 14 rum?
> 
> Wo wolltser denn hin?


 sagen wir das mal so :vik:nächsten samstag bin ich on tour :g
lg andre


----------



## DonRigoberto (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Der normale Spöket in 18 oder 22gr. hat mir und nem Freund in der Nordsee schon prima Wolfsbarsche gebracht. Knapp über Buhnen oder direkt in der Brandung, bei dem meist trüben Wasser in richtigen Knallfarben ist der genau das richtige und die guten Flugeigenschaften passen auch zum Nordseewind. Die Forellen sind meines Erachtens in der Regel zu mißtrauisch für die geringe Aktion des Spöket. Bisse von Mefos hatte ich nur beim Absinken oder wenn der Köder ruckhaft wie ein Jerk geführt wurde. Richtig gut funktioniert der Spöket aber wenn man ihn richtig schnell führt und darauf stehen Wolfsbarsche halt. Die glotzen nicht lange, sondern schiessen hinterher und schnappen beherzt zu. Bei Meerforellen hingegen habe ich fast alles durch und bevorzuge ganz simples, blankes Blech, am liebsten Möresilda. Alltime-Favourite: Kupfer mit rot. Ganz überraschende Erfolge hat übrigens auch ein 18gr. Myranspinner gebracht und schwere Abu Reflexspinner, beide mit orangen Federn am Drilling. Kommt es nicht ganz so sehr auf Wurfweite an, kann man die ruhig auch mal auf Meerforellen probieren.


----------



## singer (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Auch ich fische den kleinen 10g. Spöket, wenn auch nicht auf Mefos. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das er nur in einem sehr kleinen Fenster funktioniert. Darauf hin habe ich die Badewanne richtig volllaufen lassen und mal getestet. Der Spöket bricht nur bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit aus. Schneller und langsamer tut sich da fast nichts.


----------



## Alter Kämpfer (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Hallo Ihr !
Einer meiner Lehrmeister hatte hier im Ort einen Angeladen. Auf die Frage nach dem(den) besten Spinnköder erzählte er immer , er habe in seiner Kundschaft u.a. 3X Vater und Sohn. In allen Fällen würden beide ungef. gleich gut fangen, nur jeder mit einem anderen Köder. Wenn dann beide mal die Köder tauschten gäbs lange nicht mehr soviel Fisch. Ich denke so verhält es sich auch mit dem Spöket.
Nach meiner Meinung sollte der Köder nach den Wind- und Wasserverhältnissen sowie der Temperatur ausgewählt werden. Ansonsten ist es so wie in der Geschichte oben.
Eine ganze Weile habe ich sehr gut mit dem Onyx von Falkfisch gefangen, aber seit ein paar Jahren Klappt das irgenwie nicht mehr#c. Wahrscheinlich fische ich einfach anders wie früher.
Z.Zt. ist ohne Zweifel der Spöket in 18g mein Lieblingsköder und zu ca. 80% an der Leine. Aber er ist definitiv zu teuer!!!!! :v Ich bin jetzt auf die Wobbler von Jenzi ausgewichen. Fangen nicht schlechter, kosten nur die Häfte!
( Besonders der Schwarze mit roten Punkten.....)

Wenn es mal wieder nicht geklappt hat mit den Mefo´s,tröste ich mich immer mit den Worten meines Großvaters: *Wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann liegt es immer an der Badehose!*
In diesem Sinne:

Petri Heil
Alter Kämpfer


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Hi alter Kämpfer und hattest du Schwierigkeiten mit ausgebrochenen Drillingen bei den Spökis von Jenzi? Ich hatte so etwas gehört, meine waren aber auch alle in Ordnung. 
Manchmal wird einfach ein Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt...


----------



## Rosi (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



singer schrieb:


> Auch ich fische den kleinen 10g. Spöket, wenn auch nicht auf Mefos. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das er nur in einem sehr kleinen Fenster funktioniert. Darauf hin habe ich die Badewanne richtig volllaufen lassen und mal getestet. Der Spöket bricht nur bei einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit aus. Schneller und langsamer tut sich da fast nichts.



Hi singer und sowas finde ich richtig super! Da probiert ein Wißbegieriger die Angelköder in seiner Badewanne:q


----------



## Alter Kämpfer (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Rosi schrieb:


> Hi alter Kämpfer und hattest du Schwierigkeiten mit ausgebrochenen Drillingen bei den Spökis von Jenzi? Ich hatte so etwas gehört, meine waren aber auch alle in Ordnung.
> Manchmal wird einfach ein Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt...


 
Hei Rosi !
Nein, hatte *keine *Probleme!
Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen wo dieses Gerücht weg kommt. In unserem letzten Angelurlaub auf Ll. habe ich die Jenziwobbler auch weiter empfolen. Habe aber auch gesagt das meiner Frau einer kaputt gegangen ist und ich *noch* nicht wisse warum . Später hat sich dan herausgestellt das meine Frau den einmal volles Rohr an einen Stein geknallt hat. Da ist es sicher nicht verwunderlich wenn er zerbricht. Ich denke das hätte auch ein Spöki nicht unbeschadet überlebt. Leider gibt es immer wieder Menschen die nur dumm rummquatschen ohne sich selber ein ordentliches Bild zumachen.#q
Gerechterweise muss aber gesagt werden das die Farben des Spöki haltbarer sind!
Zu der Nummer mit der Badewanne: Ich finde das der Spöket/Jenzis am besten arbeitet wenn die Schnur möglichst lang ist. Unsere Tests waren auch in einer Badewanne, aber in Botofte Strand. ( Distanz zwischen Rute und Beobachter ca.20m). 

Petri Heil
Alter Kämpfer


----------



## Bellyboater (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Von Spro gibt es auch einen Nachbau. Der kostet auch nur 3€ und gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Allerdings kann ich zum Laufverhalten noch nichts sagen, da ich sie mir erst gestern gekauft habe. Meine haben allerdings 10g, es gibt sie aber auch mit 18g.


----------



## Alter Kämpfer (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Von Spro gibt es auch einen Nachbau. Der kostet auch nur 3€ und gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Allerdings kann ich zum Laufverhalten noch nichts sagen, da ich sie mir erst gestern gekauft habe. Meine haben allerdings 10g, es gibt sie aber auch mit 18g.


Hei!
Hab ich schon getestet. Sind baugleich mit der einen Variante von Jenzi.
10 g ist nach meiner Ansicht arg leicht. Da können die Fische beim Einholen sogar noch die Windungen der Sprengringe zählen....... 

Gruß
Alter Kämpfer


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Von Spro gibt es auch einen Nachbau. Der kostet auch nur 3€ und gefällt mir auch ganz gut. Allerdings kann ich zum Laufverhalten noch nichts sagen, da ich sie mir erst gestern gekauft habe. Meine haben allerdings 10g, es gibt sie aber auch mit 18g.


hallo gunnar alte socke |supergri frag mal schwerinchris der hat alle seine mefos 
damit gefangen |supergri sogar die ü 70 |bigeyes
wenn der fisch am jagen ist frißt der alles :g 
lg andre


----------



## schwerinchris (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Ne Andree#d

das war alles auf vika`s.
Die sinken nicht so schnell wie Spökis.
Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich sie mir genau aus diesem Grunde nicht abgerissen habe.:q


----------



## Borstenwurm (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Ich fische den Spöket schon einige Jahre an der Küste under hat mir schon etliche Dorsche und Meerforellen gebracht.#6

Auf Meerforelle fische ich hauptsächlich den Clown ( Rot, gelb, weiss mit schwarzen Punkten) sowie die blau - silberne und die kupferne Version.|rolleyes

Besonders im Frühjahr hat mir der "Clown" mehrere Mefos gebracht, indem ich ihn getwitcht habe !!!

Das rot - schwarze Modell in 18g eignet sich hervorragend für Dorsch !!!#6


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Ja, der "Clown" hat mir letztes Jahr 3 untermaßige beschert, der Rot-Schwarze wenigstens ne ordentliche 50er.

Dennoch bin ich zur Zeit mehr auf dem "klassischen" Eisen-Trip, da ich mehr Vertrauen in Glitzi & Seitenlinienstimulation als Weitwurf und unbeweglich habe. Und Frank sagte ja mal so richtig, dass am fängigsten die Methode ist, an die man während des Fischens glaubt! Aber das ändert sich bei jedem Fangerfolg, Nachläufer und Austeiger wieder aufs Neue. Und wenn sich nach einer Stunde nichts einstellt wird pauschal gewechselt. Und wenn die Hornfisk kommen, muss man sowieso wieder ne Grundsatzentscheidung treffen...

Wird Zeit, dass die Matjes sich wieder an die Küste trauen!!!


----------



## sillomat (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Alter Kämpfer schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr !
> Einer meiner Lehrmeister hatte hier im Ort einen Angeladen. Auf die Frage nach dem(den) besten Spinnköder erzählte er immer , er habe in seiner Kundschaft u.a. 3X Vater und Sohn. In allen Fällen würden beide ungef. gleich gut fangen, nur jeder mit einem anderen Köder. Wenn dann beide mal die Köder tauschten gäbs lange nicht mehr soviel Fisch. Ich denke so verhält es sich auch mit dem Spöket.
> Nach meiner Meinung sollte der Köder nach den Wind- und Wasserverhältnissen sowie der Temperatur ausgewählt werden. Ansonsten ist es so wie in der Geschichte oben.
> Eine ganze Weile habe ich sehr gut mit dem Onyx von Falkfisch gefangen, aber seit ein paar Jahren Klappt das irgenwie nicht mehr#c. Wahrscheinlich fische ich einfach anders wie früher.
> ...


 
Mahlzeit Kämpfer,

diese günstige Variante des Spöki hab ich auch schon getestet und damit auch meine ersten 2 Mefos gefangen. Allerdings würde ich von den Dingern abraten. Sie bestehen nämlich nur aus 2 zusammen geklebten Plastikseiten und die beiden Ösen sind nicht miteinander verbunden. Sie sind nicht mal geschlossen. Die offene Seite ist im Köder nur mit einem dünnen Plastikstift befestigt. 
Ich hab so ein Ding mal auseinander gebaut nachdem sich am Bauch und Rücken am Anfang und Ende des Köders leichte Risse gebildet hatten. Und diese Risse hatte ich schon nach den o.g. 2 Forellen.
Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur nen Montagsköder, trotzdem sind sie alle aus meiner Köderbox geflogen.


----------



## Borstenwurm (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo gunnar alte socke |supergri frag mal schwerinchris der hat alle seine mefos
> damit gefangen |supergri sogar die ü 70 |bigeyes
> wenn der fisch am jagen ist frißt der alles :g
> lg andre


 
Da hat er recht !!!

Kommt ein Schwarm Grönländer vorbei, dann rappelts oft an der Rute !

Wer dann noch in der Köderbox wühlt, um den Erfolgsköder des Nachbaranglers in seiner Box zu suchen, bleibt Schneider !!!


----------



## Bellyboater (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



DocSchokow schrieb:


> wie heißen die genau bei Spro?
> Dank
> TOm



Ich musste mal kurz googeln und hab das hier gefunden.


----------



## Bratnase (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Tach!

Schon komisch wie sich die Zeiten und die Mode ändern.

Vor gar nicht so langer Zeit war ständig und überall zu lesen, wie Klasse doch der Spöket ist. Und nun soll es nicht mehr so sein?

Vor 4 und 5 Jahren habe ich mir diverse Spökets gekauft und damit auch gut gefangen. Lässt sich halt sehr gut werfen und auch führen. Wohlgemerkt führen. Mit der Meerforelle wollen wir doch einen scheuen und wählerischen Fisch fangen. Wie soll das funktionieren, wenn da ein Köder wie ein Strich durchs Wasser gezogen wird? Auch da wird man mal Fische fangen, mehr jedoch ganz sicher dann, wenn man mit dem Köder einen Kleinfisch imitiert. Noch dazu am besten einen kranken. Und die schwimmen normalerweise nun mal nicht zielstrebig und voller Elan auf das Ufer zu. 
Auch einem Spöket kann sehr gut Leben einhauchen. Kurze Zucker mit der Rutenspitze, Spinnstops, Tempoverschärfungen, seitliche Ausbrüche und einiges mehr sind mit dem Spöket gut machbar. Am besten kann man den Lauf eines Köders verfolgen, wenn man ihn durchs Flachwasser über Sandgrund zieht. Einfach ein paarmal 10 Meter auswerfen und verschiedenes probieren sobald der Köder gut zu sehen ist.

Mich stört am Spöket eigentlich nur, dass ich andere Blinker noch besser spielen lassen kann. Die letzten Jahre habe ich überwiegend mit dem Snaps geangelt. Und ich bin mit den Erfolgen absolut zufrieden. Trotzdem es sich hier um ein Stück bleibeschwertes Blech handelt, kann man den Snaps wirklich gut führen, selbst über Flachwasser. Unschlagbar finde ich die Taumeleigenschaften, wenn man an straffer Schnur einen Spinnstop macht. 

Gestern allerdings habe ich mit dem Snaps in verschiedenen Farben keinen Biss bekommen. Auch der endlich mal wieder rausgekramte Spöket war nicht bissig. Beim Stripper ebenso Fehlanzeige. Lediglich der Hansen Flash - vor ca. 12 Jahren gekauft und dann elf Jahre nicht benutzt hat Kontakte und Fisch gebracht. Und zwar in einer grün-weißlichen Färbung in 16 Gramm. Und dabei war gestern der Topköder der weiße Spöket. Damit sind so einige Forellen rausgekommen...

Und das die Forelle alles frisst, besonders wenn sie jagt, dass kann nur ein Gerücht sein. Schließlich haben viele von uns schon in jagenden Fischen gestanden und keine davon ans Band bekommen. Oder man fischt mit mehreren Leuten und einer fängt, die anderen aber nicht. Glorifizieren will ich die Meerforelle nicht. Aber ich würde wirklich gerne mal wissen, wieviele Forellen innerhalb eines Tages unsere Köder sehen, sich aber nicht wirklich angesprochen fühlen, weil unser Köder nicht dem augenblicklichen Beuteschema entspricht. 

In diesem Sinne...!


----------



## Der Pilot (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

Also mit dem Spöket habe ich mal eine recht große Scholle(!) gefangen sonst nix. Das liegt aber eher an mir, da ich nie so richtig an das Ding geglaubt habe und es somit meistens nur mal kurz probiert habe.
Bratnases Erfahrungen mit selektiven Fischen habe ich auch gemacht. 
Gibt es wirklich die Momemte wo Meerforellen auf alles und sogar auf Hosenknöpfe beissen? 
Ich durfte einige Sternstunden erleben, hatte aber nie Hosenknöpfe dabei..#c
Es hat sich aber oft gelohnt mal den Köder zu wechseln, und gelegentlich hatte ich selbst oder der Nachbar Biss auf Biss nur weil die Farbe etwas anders ist.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Es hat sich aber oft gelohnt mal den Köder zu wechseln, und gelegentlich hatte ich selbst oder der Nachbar Biss auf Biss nur weil die Farbe etwas anders ist.



Ja, ich wechsle nach einem Nachläufer grundsätzlich schnell den Köder, und manchmal ist das dann genau der entscheidende Punkt, der zwischen neugierigem Begleiten und Zupacken unterscheidet. Ggf. war es dann auch ein anderes Mitglied aus dem Schwarm, so genau weiss man das ja nicht, aber auch der hat den anderen Köder evtl. vorher schon gesehen und sich dagegen entschieden. Interessanterweise produziere ich Nachläufer meist auf Rot-Schwarzen Spöket und Snaps und hake den Fisch dann auf kleineren Blinker (Thor o.ä.) oder SF. Dann gibt es da noch die Blinker, die mir keinen Nachläufer sondern Fisch oder Aussteiger :v bringen, die liegen momentan ganz oben in meiner Köderbox. Ob es sich dabei jedoch um einen grundsätzlich fängigen Köder oder die eigene Unfähigkeit der korrekten Köderführung mit eigentlich guten Modellen handelt, sei dahingestellt. Im Prinzip fische ich tatsächlich, wie andere hier auch schon bemerkt haben, mit dem Köder, zu dem ich in dem Moment gerade das meiste Vertrauen habe. Dann macht das Angeln auch am meisten Spass #6

The Rev


----------



## Rosi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Bratnase schrieb:


> Schon komisch wie sich die Zeiten und die Mode ändern.
> 
> Vor gar nicht so langer Zeit war ständig und überall zu lesen, wie Klasse doch der Spöket ist. Und nun soll es nicht mehr so sein?



Hi Bratnase, das ist doch ganz einfach: Ein gut organisierter Werbefeldzug fängt die Angler. Jeder möchte das Wunderstück ausprobieren  und mitreden. Schließlich geht es durch alle einschlägigen Blätter und Foren. 
"Was? Du hast noch Keinen? In rot/schwarz ist der totsicher und fliegt wie Bolle! "Ach was, rot /schwarz ist viel zu trivial, seht euch mal die Farbenskala des Spökets an, die ist super gemacht. Punkte, Striche, verwischte Farben, gedeckte Farben, grelle Farben, da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gegeben! Man weiß garnicht welchen man zuerst kaufen möchte. 

Später diese besonders gebogenen Drillinge, eine Revolution, denn nun bleibt er nicht mehr so oft hängen (angeblich). Diese besonderen Drillinge sind inzwischen verschwunden, dafür ist der kleine Spöki in 6cm nun 26g schwer und fliegt noch weiter. 

Der Spöket ist ständig weiter entwickelt worden, wer ihn nicht wegen der Farben ausprobiert hat, kaufte ihn wegen den Drillingen oder weil Jeder einen haben muß. 
Ich kenne keinen anderen Küstenwobbler/Blinker, der so gut beworben wurde, immer präsent wenn es um Meerforellen geht. Dabei soll das richtige Original von der Firma Vicke sein, kennt blos keiner, der war nämlich nur in 8cm mit 20g Wg auf dem Markt und fliegt nicht richtig.

Doch so gut ist der Spöki nicht für Meerforellen, es gibt bessere Blinker, die sehr zielsicher fliegen, nicht ständig bewegt werden müssen ( ein Mefoangler wirft und kurbelt stundenlang, da werden die Bewegungen irgendwann eintöniger) grandios taumeln und dabei noch eine Silberseite blitzen lassen. Hier wird so gut wie garnicht geworben. Auch gut, das macht sich im Preis bemerkbar.

Ich schrieb für Meerforellen, für den Fang von Dorschen ist der Spöket super, weil aus Kunststoff. Sachte kann man ihn kurz über Grund führen, ein Blinker aus Blech sinkt zu schnell, muß also zu schnell geführt werden. Der Spöki für Dorsche dürfte auch nur einen einzelnen Haken haben, so kurz über Grund. 
Leider verkauft sich der Begriff "Meerforellenblinker" viel besser als "Dorschblinker". Doch wer weiß? Die Werbefritzen von Falkfish sind ziemlich innovativ, vielleicht probieren sie solch einen Werbefeldzug auch noch aus.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

:m

@Rosi:

Und für die, die schon alles ausprobiert haben, ist der Falkfisch Wobbler nun noch "Kula" geworden. Und das Spiel beginnt von neuem :q:q:q

PS Hier in Kiel gibt es die besonders geformten Haken noch an den Spuckis. Aber ich werde demnächst wohl mal ein wenig Geld für Deine Circle Hooks investieren...Scheiss Winterpause


----------



## Reverend Mefo (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*



Rosi schrieb:


> Ich schrieb für Meerforellen, für den Fang von Dorschen ist der Spöket super



...und Grönländer lieben Ihn auch, wie ich feststellen durfte. Jedoch nur die bis 35cm...


----------



## perikles (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Mefos und Spökets*

servus
Nun kommt mein kurzes aber hartes Fazit:
Spro ver Spöket
also: der spro ist eindeutig in seinem Laufverhalten wesentlich schlechter, er liegt zb. nicht waagrecht im wasser wie der spöket, sondern hat schlagseite zur einer seite, desweiteren schlägt er nicht so elegant zu den seiten aus wie der spöket, 
ein weiteres manko: wenn z.b der spöket zu boden sinkt, flankiert er wunderschön und dreht sich um seine eigene achse, der spro hingegen saust runter wie ein nasser sack, und dreht sich null
wenn man den spöcket twicht, bricht er wunderbar natürlich aus, der spro hingegen sieht beim twitchen recht eigenartig aus
als schlusswort: ich persönlich finde das meine 2 spros ein absoluter fehleinkauf waren, die kopie von spro kommt absolut nicht an das original ran, mag sein das der spro auch fische fangen mag, aber ich persönlich kann nach meinen praxis test nur abraten von diesen produkt, ausser, man braucht die super eigenschaften des spöket nicht
gruss


----------

